# Clippers sign Jason Williams



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3524422



> The Los Angeles Clippers made arrangements Thursday to bring in yet another new player by reaching terms with free-agent point guard Jason Williams.
> 
> Jason Williams
> 
> ...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Man another guy the Clippers are getting for cheap. But for the Livingston fans this pretty much means he won't be back.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/jwilliams_080807.html



> “Jason is an experienced and proven player,” Baylor said. “He is a terrific ball handler with great passing ability and court vision.”





> “We are excited to add Jason to our squad,” Clippers head coach Mike Dunleavy said. “He brings added veteran leadership and playoff experience to our backcourt.”


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Great pick up IMO


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Whoa the Clips aren't playing around.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I was actually sleeping, then I got a text message with the news and I had to put my thoughts on it now. I'm happy about this signing, even though it means no Livingston and possibly no Taylor. JWill for the vet minimum is great. JWill and JHart could both be on the court with Davis.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Why in the world did we 

1. trade a future pick for this mike taylor guy if were not going to keep him

2. trade 1 million of cap space+ to get jason hart, just for him to be the 3rd string PG?

I LOVE Jwil for this price. Have no idea why hed take it when he had bigger offers over seas. This guy is/ can be a fan favorite here, and as i have said many times, i have no problem paying the minimum to a guy (even if he doesnt get PT), if hes a fan favorite. (d Miles, tabuse, matt fish, kataleynas, etc. etc. etc.)

But this guy is a legit backup PG. Heck, if he was on our team last year he would have been the starting PG.

This is some pretty crazy depth we have on this team.

Goodbye mike taylor, goodbye shaun livingston


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

As long as he plays 10ish min a game backing up Baron he should be pretty durable.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers are king of bargain hunting this summer.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I can smell a great year coming around..,:dancingpadlock:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow. Keep it up!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Another guy that can make the 3, the Clippers are loading up in that area. Also with this signing the Clippers at the moment have 10 new players and only 4 returning players, 2 of which were on that playoff team.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Finally, this will be the year we we won't be dead last in 3 point shooting! Ever since pike left its been atrocious, but finally chicks will start diggin' the long ball at clipper games again! Great pickup, he's a perfect backup and fully capable of taking on a lead role if necessary.

Now if only we could get a little more youth on this squad, maybe Dorell Wright, Sofo, or Josh Smith :gopray:?


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i'll take josh smith


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good pickup for you guys. He sucks as a starter, but as a backup he's pretty good. He's beyond awful at defense, but he makes up for that with his extremely solid ballhandling. He won't turn the ball over. He'll make a great backup for Baron.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

WOW 
i didnt believe it 
the Clippers just keep amazing me as this summer is going along
we should all be really really happy
i think they are trying the most they have ever tried and we gotta appreciate it


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

damn, 10 new players. this is the most existing off season for the clippers i have ever seen. this is just about 10x better than when we got mobely and cassell.

props to baylor. this team looks good on paper. let's see if they can wreck it up on the court


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This might be one of the best moves this offseason for the Clippers. 

As much as I love Davis, we all know the chances of him missing a few weeks in the season are high.. As long as Jason Williams is healthy, he can come in and help fill the void until Barons back..

Great insurance for a great price.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Really good pickup for our bench. Our front office seems to have been revolutionized. I love it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Excellent pick-up for that price, and I'm assuming J-Will would have gotten atleast a few other offers at or higher than his one, as well as from overseas teams, so I guess he wanted to be here too.

Keep it up LAC.. :clap:


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

There goes Dan Dickau to Europe or hes 3rd string point guard again.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

And you guys still have Steve Novak!!!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Who is left? Tim Thomas, Cuttino Mobley, Chris Kaman, Al Thornton....am I missing anyone else?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nope, thats right. Only 4 returning players.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Jason hart will make a pretty easy 2.5 million dollars this year.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm interested to see how often Dunleavy goes with a backcourt of Williams and Davis. I think it would create a lot of problems for the opposition with Williams running the point and Diddy playing the 2 guard.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i think jason hart will get more pt that alot of us think
and im fine with that i mean **** compared to pg's we have had in the past 
look at the ones we have now


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i HOPE that hart doesnt get playing time. because the only way he is getting playing time is if williams or baron is injured, which i dont want to happen.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, this has just been an unreal makeover for this Clippers team.

*OUT:*
Elton Brand
Corey Maggette
Quinton Ross
Josh Powell
Brevin Knight
Shaun Livingston
Nick Fazekas
Paul Davis
Dan Dickau

*IN:*
Baron Davis
Eric Gordon
DeAndre Jordan
Mike Taylor
Marcus Camby
Ricky Davis
Brian Skinner
Jason Williams
Jason Hart
Steve Novak

PG: Baron Davis...Jason Williams...Jason Hart
SG: Cuttino Mobley...Eric Gordon...Mike Taylor
SF: Al Thornton...Ricky Davis
PF: Marcus Camby...Tim Thomas...Steve Novak
C: Chris Kaman...Brian Skinner...DeAndre Jordan

They certainly have some depth, and they'll be right up there competing for that 8th spot with Portland and Denver.


----------

